# Strasbourg, France



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

All pictures taken from this thread, with sources: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694616&page=16

Bonus picture:









Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139432885&postcount=290


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

All images from *www.drone-images-alsace.com*.


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Strasbourg in 2015, seen from the viewing platform of the cathedral*






















































Photos by Zairon / Wikimedia Commons / CC-by-SA-4.0


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*The pretty bronze girls of Strasbourg*

_Gänseliesel_ by Charles Albert Schultz (http://www.archi-wiki.org/Adressearc_de_l%27Orangerie_(Strasbourg)#G.C3.A4nseliesel3)







(photo by Philippe de Rexel)

_The Siren_ by Jean Henninger (http://www.archi-wiki.org/Adresse:Sirène_en_bronze_(Strasbourg)#Sir.C3.A8ne_en_bronze)









_Young Girl with a Dragonfly_ by Thierry Delorme (http://www.archi-wiki.org/Adresse:Place_de_Zurich_(Strasbourg)#Statue)_









Young Girl with a Tortoise by Jean Henninger (http://www.archi-wiki.org/Adresse:P...#Fontaine_.22Jeune_fille_.C3.A0_la_tortue.221)









The Dancer by François Cacheux (http://www.archi-wiki.org/images/0/0a/Rue_du_Marksgarten_Strasbourg_15706.jpg)









Bathing Girl by Louis Dideron (http://www.archi-wiki.org/Adresse:Lyc%C3%A9e_Couffignal_(Strasbourg)#Statue_de_baigneuse)















_


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Christmassy Strasbourg *









© AFP PHOTO / FREDERICK FLORIN http://be.france.fr/fr/agenda/marches-noel-strasbourg-alentours









(http://www.radiomelodie.com/actu/87...asbourg-securite-et-malediction-du-sapin.html)









(https://traveltop6.com/fr/destinations/france/alsace/evenements/strasbourg-christmas-market-2017/)


----------



## ACT (Dec 8, 2017)

Discover the city of Strasbourg from the Google Earth software.






Other city tours are available on www.aircitytour.com


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Picture perfect Petite France*


























Pictures from http://www.otstrasbourg.fr/en/disco...616_the-petite-france-quarter-strasbourg.html


















Images from http://www.regent-petite-france.com/en/photos/


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Miscellaneous*

Seat of the European Parliament ("Immeuble Louise Weiss" or "IPE IV")








Source: https://autrecarnetdejimidi.wordpre...t-louise-weiss-parlement-europeen-strasbourg/

Palais Rohan








Source: http://www.visiterstrasbourg.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/palais-rohan-strasbourg.jpg via Pinterest

Cloister of Saint-Pierre-le-Jeune protestant, the protestant (lutheran) younger church of Saint-Peter (there are four Saint Peter's churches in Strasbourg )
















Source: http://www.otstrasbourg.fr/en/disco...-jeune-a-well-hidden-treasure-strasbourg.html


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

From http://www.kedekidz.fr/:


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Strasbourg in 1890! (that image is in the public domain)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Not the tourists's point of view...*

...but great pictures nonetheless! Note: the buildings in the last photo *will be* renovated.:tiasd:



Darkthekiller said:


> Je suis monté sur le parking et j'ai réussi à prendre quelques photos !


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Some of Strasbourg's beautiful squares*

Place Saint-Étienne (photos by Claude Truong-Ngoc/Wikimedia Commons) 

















Place des Tripiers (photos Jonathan M/Wikimedia Commons and Fabien Romary/archi-wiki)

















Place du Marché Gayot (photos Ralph Hammann/Wikimedia Commons)

















Place de l'Hôpital (photos Ralph Hammann/Wikimedia Commons and Claude Truong-Ngoc/Wikimedia Commons)

















Place de la Cathédrale (photos Claude Truong-Ngoc/Wikimedia Commons and Patrick Nouhailler/Flickr via Wikimedia Commons)

















*And of course:* Place du Château (photos Claude-Truong-Ngoc/Wikimedia Commons and Ralph Hamman/Wikimedia Commons)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*A night at the*

National Theater of Strasbourg (photo Aloïs Peiffer/Wikimedia Commons)









Opera House (photo Aloïs Peiffer/Wikimedia Commons)









Palais des fêtes (photo Michael Mus/archi-wiki)


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

dksp said:


> Quelques belles photos publiées sur Twitter par Cultureuse tout à l'heure.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Cultureuse/status/959117960559448064


Pictures taken from


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Cathedral - European Parliament - European Court of Human Rights:



3locations said:


> Un petit bonus de ma part, trois bâtiments phares de Strasbourg .


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

View from Hôtel Origami, https://www.facebook.com/453735888324631/photos/pcb.577194729312079/577184942646391/?type=3&theater


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.strasbourg.eu/strasbourg


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Palais universitaire, main building of Strasbourg University, looking East (Black Forest in the background)








Source: https://www.unistra.fr/uploads/pics/Slider_inscription_Neustadt_04.jpg


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

The University (historic campus, 1880s)










https://www.instagram.com/p/Bh9v2dIgMUt/?taken-by=yannbota


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*Krutenau rooftop*










http://www.floornature.com/dominique-coulon-residential-and-office-building-strasbourg-13742/


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Source : https://twitter.com/waltercolor/status/1002810533547008000









Source : https://twitter.com/waltercolor/status/1003180576457875456


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Strasbourg is a likeable European city, proof number 924.385.768.104:







Photo Burckel / archi-wiki.org / CC-by-SA 4.0


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Source : https://www.facebook.com/StylListimageS/posts/10156232141387795


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Behold the beauty:







Source: https://www.facebook.com/BNUStrasbourg/photos/a.164808160201123/2275970122418239/?type=3&theater


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

The classic point of view from the roof of the National and University Library (BNU), the building with the dome seen in the picture right above.


















https://twitter.com/philippe_wen/status/1041020274462875648


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Something else !



Turgeman said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ksgroupeco...5326224190367/275294556526867/?type=3&theater
> 
> 
> And a video: https://www.facebook.com/ksgroupeconstruction/videos/301256430672595/


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*The same point of view again, again*

Not my fault if it's so awesome. 







https://twitter.com/BNUStrasbourg/status/1047828647376310272


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Not the most beautiful church, but the most spectacular location. Hard, if not impossible, to beat!



Turgeman said:


> (https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...t-Paul,_Strasbourg,_South_view_20170528_1.jpg)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hapower (Oct 12, 2008)

20181215_190615 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_2049 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_2042 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_2035 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_2031 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_2038 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr

IMG_2033 by Jerome SXB, sur Flickr


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/117213045558758/photos/a.119504398662956/357226118224115/?type=3&theater


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

A recent view, taken from the platform of the cathedral.



Turgeman said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2496444670382853&set=a.800571439970193&type=3&theater


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

mézigue said:


> https://www.gites.fr/gites_strasbou...ntre-et-garage-inclus_strasbourg_h2848377.htm


And also, from https://www.cbaconcept.fr/realisations-CBA/restructuration-palais-fetes-strasbourg/


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Springtime for Strasbourg (and Germany)







Photo on www.strasbourg.eu


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Again, not the typical view - but a skyline is a skyline!



Turgeman said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/vauban.immobilier/photos/a.368962206470793/2479089138791412/?type=3&theater


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

*27 April 2019*





































Source: https://www.facebook.com/Archi.Strasbourg/posts/2139833162751809


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

:heart::heart:










Source: https://twitter.com/phdossmann/status/1121879436805144579


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't call it a small town! :smug:



Laponéon said:


> point de vue depuis le Plein Ciel


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

It's been a long time!


Turgeman said:


> Merci Alain ! https://twitter.com/AlainFontanel/status/1169655922156875777


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

More superb videos


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr 寶銳 高 *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr 寶銳 高 *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr 寶銳 高 *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr 寶銳 高 *​


----------



## Turgeman (Mar 16, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359793110956593152









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353608609574367232









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324720928975192077









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1379324911739678720


----------

